# NEW Rockford Fosgate HE RFP4810 10" 200w RMS 8ohm Component Subwoofers DEADSTOCK



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/223209468851

***ORIGINAL DEADSTOCK FROM BEST BUY BRAND NEW STILL IN ORIGINAL BOXES!!!***

***I HAVE OTHER ORIGINAL DEADSTOCK BEST BUY CAR AUDIO EQUIPMENT IN MY OTHER LISTINGS!!!***

From Crutchfield:

If you're into a multiple woofer set-up (and that's great for gigantic bass), the Rockford Fosgate Punch HE RFP4810 10" sub uses a single 8-ohm voice coil to provide more flexibility in wiring your system. Plus, you'll appreciate the head-banging lows delivered by the rigid and responsive polypropylene cone.

The treated foam surround has a large roll to maximize the cone's excursion even as it resists water and climatic extremes. The Punch LXcursion basket is stepped to keep the woofer from bottoming out. That means you can crank up your lows without worrying about the spider hitting the basket. The 4-layer, 2" voice coil handles plenty of power so you're ready to slam.

Details:
polypropylene woofer cone
large roll foam surround
CONsealer gasket hides mounting screws and provides an airtight seal
frequency response 32-200 Hz
power range 50-200 watts RMS
peak power handling 400 watts
sensitivity 85.5 dB
8-ohm impedance
top-mount depth 5-3/8"
sealed box volume 0.625-1.5 cubic feet
ported box volume 0.75-1.75 cubic feet
Recommended Q-Logic Box Type: 1, 2, 3


----------

